
Pied Piper IRL: Compress videos up to 80% - frey
https://www.compressifyapi.com/
======
PaulHoule
The more I looked at it, the more the compressed side looked awful.

I am not sure if it is differences in the compression or differences in the
base image, but I can make out the tree branches much more clearly on the
uncompressed side.

The "as a service" thing seems self defeating in a number of ways.

One reason I want compression is because the network is slow. I have ADSL with
an awful upload speed, but I have some very powerful computers. So far as I am
concerned, state-of-the-art image compression in the cloud might as well be on
the moon.

Also I hate the "monthly plan" BS. It's a dark pattern. It's evil. You might
say it helps your cash flow, etc. but really you are hoping people will forget
about it and you'll keep charging their credit card for years. Someday the FTC
will crack down on this.

~~~
bewbet65
I can't see a difference IMO.

I think it's for companies rather than consumers. Edit: Just noticed they also
have a prepaid plan

